# Favorite "fluffy" reads



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Life at the moment tends to lean towards the stressful side  

Anyone have recommendations for light, fluffy, romantic reads?

I have now an extended trip that I'll have time to spend with K2  

Fave author in this Nora Roberts - read everything she's published if that helps


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

if you want light, fun Romance Carly Phillips and Susan Elizabeth Phillips are great
In terms of Romantic Thrillers along the lines of Nora Roberts Sandra Brown is great.  She and Nora Roberts are my twofavorite authors for that type of read


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Kat Martin is AWESOME!!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I really appreciate humorous books, so Stephanie Plum is a favorite by Janet Evanovich. Or any of Janet Evanovich's books, she has a couple of series (the FULL series comes to mind). 

Vicki Lewis Thompson and Rachel Gibson are two others with a great sense of humor and a smart, romantic story.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I second Susan Elizabeth Phillips. Her books really make me laugh out loud. I think I've read all her books. You could start with her book, Breathing Room, since it's a stand alone book and see if you like her writing style. Other favorite authors are: Linda Howard, Julia Quinn, Suzanne Enoch, Jayne Ann Krentz, Sherrilyn Kenyon, Lisa Kleypas, and Kat Martin.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Sherrilyn Kenyon... usually quick, easy reads that are mostly fluff... with the exception of Acheron, which was a lot darker for the first half.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

What about Debbie Macomber or Robyn Carr. Debbie Macomber has a Cedar Cove series and Robyn Carr has a Virgin River series.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The Mitford series by Jan Karon:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51zwFS0LulL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-15,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Also was going to suggest "A Place to Call Home" by Deborah Smith, but had to click on "I want this on Kindle". Good book, though...









http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51zwFS0LulL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-15,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh! And don't forget David Sedaris -- he's hilarious!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Oh! And don't forget David Sedaris -- he's hilarious!


artwork looks funny


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

The 2 series by Robyn Carr...Virgin River  ( up to 9 in the series) and Grace Valley (3 in series?)

Light, fluff, Nora Roberts without the substance, but great characters!


----------



## Megs (Jan 17, 2010)

A personal favorite of mine is Lynn Kurland.  Some of them are a bit head-spinning with time travel and such, but mostly she has very sweet stories with a lot of humor and romance without the um...graphic descriptions?  Not that I always mind those, but sometimes it's nice to have a love scene fade to black.

Unfortunately my favorite book of hers, This is All I Ask, is not in kindle form.  Le sad.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just finished reading Naked, by David Sedaris........gotta admit I don't recommend him. I finished the books, and it had some good one liners occasionally....but by the end of the book I just wanted it to be finished.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Love the Shopaholic series and Sophie Kinsella's other books, too. 

Also Bridget Jones's Diary series. 

(DTB links.)

N


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I've also been reading the Susan Elizabeth Phillips series on the Chicago Stars football team in no particular order. I've read five of them so far and my favorite romance was Match Me If You Can.

I also liked Can You Keep A Secret by Sophie Kinsella, The Cinderella Pact by Sarah Strohmeyer, Life's a Beach by Claire Cook, and The Ex-Mrs. Hedgefund by Jill Kargman. All four were amusing as well as complete and total fluff. 

Now I'm off to look up some of the other books recommended in this thread. I can never have enough fluffy reading in my life!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

pomlover2586 said:


> Just finished reading Naked, by David Sedaris........gotta admit I don't recommend him. I finished the books, and it had some good one liners occasionally....but by the end of the book I just wanted it to be finished.


While I haven't read that one, I have heard similar comments from others about him. It may make a difference that I listened to the audiobook for this one; I read "One Day Me Talk Pretty" in book form though and enjoyed it as well. He reads his own audiobooks and I love it when authors do that. Especially for semi-autobiographical shorts like his essays.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Just finished reading Naked, by David Sedaris........gotta admit I don't recommend him. I finished the books, and it had some good one liners occasionally....but by the end of the book I just wanted it to be finished.


I have read three of his books and I keep hoping that I'll like each one better, but I don't. He's very hard to follow sometimes. Like Elaina said, some good points, but overall not worth my time. 
deb


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

To clean my palatte (LOL), I like the Vanza series by Amanda Quick (Jayne Anne Krentz, Jayne Castle...and however many other pseudonyms she has!) I find the sense of humour in the narrative delightful, the action entertaining, and the relationships between the hero and heroine usually well developed although predictable...I guess that is why they make such a nice refreshing read for me! I really enjoy historical romance when I want a pick-me-up, I've just bought Outlander because I want a little escapist enjoyment after a really rough teaching semester.

Kathy


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm a sucker for fluffy Regencies if they don't take themselves too seriously. _Who will the Duke marry_ is pretty much the burning question. But they can be a lot of fun. Julia Quinn's covers call her the "modern Jane Austen" and there's a grain of truth there. Celeste Bradley has a fun series of spy-regencies. Mary Balough writes with a real British sensibility. Amanda McCabe is expanding her adventures. I love Gaelen Foley--she doesn't write fast enough to suit me.

So many Dukes...so little time.

Dana Taylor
author of PRINCESS ROBIN


----------



## KaseyCaye (Jan 23, 2010)

Neekeebee said:


> Love the Shopaholic series and Sophie Kinsella's other books, too.
> 
> Also Bridget Jones's Diary series.
> 
> ...


I agree with the the shopaholic series - all of Sophie Kinsella's books are wonderful actually but I have to say the shopaholic series is my go-to for when I need reading to take my mind of things


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

"Light, fluffy, romantic?" The Distant Cousin series might qualify. I'm not too sure about "fluffy," but KindleBoarders' comments may be seen at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10102.0.html. (There's an overview of the entire series in the second post, if you'll scroll down to it.)

Is "fluffy" close to "fuzzy?" One KindleBoarder did say "I have read yours twice already and am sure I will read them all again. They are nice and soft and don't give me nightmares, and leave me with a fuzzy feeling. So there!" For more more recent KindleBoarder comments, see Ana's blog (bottom line, below).

The first volume is free for the time being: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14226.msg271469.html#msg271469.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I love light, fluffy, romantic books--in fact, I wrote one (_Easily Amused_). 

I'll second _Bridget Jones's Diary._ What a great voice! I also would recommend books by Emily Giffin or Claire Cook. Anne Lamott's books of personal essays are really humorous (and thought-provoking) too.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Casse said:


> Life at the moment tends to lean towards the stressful side
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for light, fluffy, romantic reads?
> 
> ...


Olivia Darnell's _"The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs"_
The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs (Volume 1)
For some reason the Kindle version did not come up but it is $2.99. There is a thread in Book Bazaar and I believe this is her first published work, but an AWESOME read! I even got the DTB and sent it to her to autograph for me I just loved the cover.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I really like the books by Kristan Higgins. Very good books with humor! She has about 4 or 5 books out and her newest one just came out a week or two ago. I read one and then had to buy the rest. If you go to the "free books" thread I believe that someone posted her "too good to be true" book is free on the harlequine site right now. Great way to try her book! Unfortunately I had already bought it a while back. 

Edited: just read another thread and I guess the free book is very difficult if not nearly impossible to put on the kindle. I thought her books were worth paying for though.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

For "fluffy" reads I really like contemporary British & Irish "chick lit" books, especially anything by Marian Keyes or Sophie Kinsella;

Any time I read anything by Sophie Kinsella, it is laugh-out-loud funny. The Shopaholic series is great, but so are her other books. 
I just finished reading Twenties Girl (my first book read on my Christmas gift Kindle; I was so happy, I'd been waiting for the hard-cover, but no longer needed to). Twenties Girl was really enjoyable: funny as well as thought provoking. There is always a sweet romance in her books, too.

Marian Keyes is also another of my favorites; I especially liked This Charming Man and The Other Side of the Story; I would stay away from Anybody Out There until you read Rachel's Holiday. They are about sisters in the same family, but Anybody Out There is a bit sad.

Another great choice for a fluffy read is anything by Emily Giffin: Baby Proof, Something Borrowed, Love the One You're With.

Happy Reading!!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I was needing to read something light and just finished . It was an easy and enjoyable read.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> I love light, fluffy, romantic books--in fact, I wrote one (_Easily Amused_). /quote]
> 
> I am not usually easily amused, but I have Easily Amused just the right book for reading while trying to keep one eye on the Olympics. Good character development. Several times my husband has commented, "Why are you laughing?" Thanks for leading me to this book.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Phew!  I was a little worried that by mentioning my own book I was pushing it a bit. Thanks, Jane, for letting me know you didn't mind and are enjoying _Easily Amused._ I appreciate it.

I love light, entertaining fiction, and I'm always looking for new books, so this thread is perfect for me. I bought Olivia Darnell's "The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs" based on Meredith's recommendation. I wouldn't have known about it otherwise.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> I love light, fluffy, romantic books--in fact, I wrote one (_Easily Amused_).





Karen_McQ said:


> I love light, entertaining fiction, and I'm always looking for new books, so this thread is perfect for me. I bought Olivia Darnell's "The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs" based on Meredith's recommendation. I wouldn't have known about it otherwise.


Easily Amused _is_ another fluffy & sweet romantic book!

AND, Karen you will not be disappointed with The Misguided Souls book... I read it around Christmas time and loved every page!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Phew!  I was a little worried that by mentioning my own book I was pushing it a bit. Thanks, Jane, for letting me know you didn't mind and are enjoying _Easily Amused._ I appreciate it.
> 
> I love light, entertaining fiction, and I'm always looking for new books, so this thread is perfect for me. I bought Olivia Darnell's "The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs" based on Meredith's recommendation. I wouldn't have known about it otherwise.


It didn't take much arm-twisting, but I just downloaded "The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs" too. When I received my Kindle about 6 weeks ago I had a big list of "bestsellers" I wanted to read. So far I have been so fascinated by Indies, that I haven't downloaded a single "mainstream" book! BK (Before Kindle) I had no idea what wonderful reads were in store for me.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> It didn't take much arm-twisting, but I just downloaded "The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs" too. When I received my Kindle about 6 weeks ago I had a big list of "bestsellers" I wanted to read. So far I have been so fascinated by Indies, that I haven't downloaded a single "mainstream" book! BK (Before Kindle) I had no idea what wonderful reads were in store for me.


I only have Indies on my Kindle. I wish Oprah would mention the KB on her show before she moves on to her own network, she sure got a lot of people interested in Kindles, maybe she could do the same for our Indie authors.


----------

